# Cách ăn sushi không tăng cân, tốt cho sức khỏe



## thuypham (23/5/18)

Mỗi lần đến nhà hàng sushi, bạn gọi món ăn như thế nào? Bạn có chắc rằng cách ăn sushi của mình đã lành mạnh và tốt cho vóc dáng chưa?
Nếu muốn nắm chắc cách ăn sushi không tăng cân và tốt cho sức khỏe, bạn có thể tham khảo những gợi ý của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng sau:

*ƯU TIÊN SASHIMI HƠN CƠM CUỐN SUSHI, MAKI, NIGIRI*

*

*
_Sashimi cá hồi (Hình: Pictures And Images)_
​Janel Ovrut Funk, một blogger chuyên về ăn uống dinh dưỡng, lành mạnh cho biết, mỗi cuộn cơm cuốn sushi nén khoảng nửa chén cơm trắng. Như vậy, bạn đang nạp vào người một lượng lớn calo từ tinh bột và đường. Vì cách ăn sushi với việc chọn món cá sống sashimi thay vì cơm cuốn maki sushi sẽ giúp bạn ít phải lo lắng về chuyện tăng cân hơn.

*CHỌN CÁ HỒI VÀ CÁ NGỪ*

*

*
_Nigiri cá hồi, cá ngừ và thanh cua (Hình: Kamayansaisakidads)_
​Carol Ann Rinzler, tác giả của quyển Nutrition for Dummies, chỉ ra rằng nhắc đến sushi mọi người thường hiểu đây là một bữa ăn cực kỳ ít béo (giống như ăn hàu tươi hay sò biển vậy). Nhưng nếu cách ăn sushi của bạn không đúng cách thì nó không hề ít béo chút nào.

Để tối ưu hóa lợi ích dinh dưỡng của sushi, bạn nên chọn những món giàu chất béo không bão hòa omega 3, giúp bảo vệ hệ tim mạch và tăng cường năng lượng cho não bộ. Hai món giàu omega 3 trong thực đơn sushi nhất chính là cá hồi và cá ngừ. Chúng lại còn chứa rất ít calo (khoảng 40 calo trong 30 gram cá hồi và 42 calo trong 30 gram cá ngừ) trong khi lại giàu đạm, omega 3 và vitamin D, một chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ bạn đốt mỡ thừa.

*NHỚ CHẤM MÙ TẠT*

_

_
_Mù tạt wasabi (Hình: Pixfeed)_​
Mù tạt được làm từ rau cải ngựa, hạt cải bẹ hoặc củ wasabi, đều là những thực phẩm chứa các chất chống oxy hóa cao như isothiocyanates – một chất có khả năng phá hủy yếu tố gây ung thư và ức chế sự phát triển tế bào ung thư. Vì vậy, cách ăn sushi chấm mù tạt không chỉ giúp bạn thêm ngon miệng, mù tạt thật sự là loại gia vị chống oxy hóa hoàng kim.

*ĂN KÈM GỪNG HỒNG GARI*

*

*
_Gừng hồng Gari (Hình: Depositphotos)_​
Gari là món gừng muối chua ngọt, thường được ăn cùng với sushi, sashimi để giảm mùi tanh, tăng hương vị và chống lại tính hàn của các loại hải sản, giúp giảm nguy cơ đau bụng. Gừng giúp cơ thể sinh nhiệt, tăng cường hệ đề kháng nhờ khả năng tiêu diệt vi sinh vật có hại hiệu quả và là tác nhân ngăn ngừa virus gây bệnh. Ăn gừng hồng còn giúp bổ sung nhiều khoáng chất cho cơ thể: đồng, kali, ma-giê, mangan,…

*CÁCH ĂN SUSHI CHAY TỐT CHO SỨC KHỎE*

*

*
_Sushi chay (Hình: Sách Tara Stiles’ Kookboek)_​
Nếu bạn không phải là người ăn chay, bạn vẫn nên gọi thêm vài phần món cuốn chay, sushi chay như: cơm cuốn dưa leo, cơm cuốn bơ, cơm cuốn rong biển, cơm cuốn đậu nành lên men Natto,… trong bữa ăn. Như vậy sẽ giúp tăng lượng rau củ, ngũ cốc giàu vitamin, khoáng chất và giảm bớt lượng thịt, cá nhiều calo lại.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

